# Can i change a working holiday visa to a study visa?



## claire86 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey all,

Any help would be appreciated.
Im currently on a working holiday visa in canada, Im thinking about studying a university course here next year. This isnt 100% yet, however I need to apply for my visa in the next month as this is when they are released. Im aware to apply for the study visa i need to be accepted onto a university course which i am not. With not being 100% on studying here i am going to apply for my working holiday visa next month. Am i able to change my working holiday visa to a study visa?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

No. You need a separate study visa.


----------



## claire86 (Nov 8, 2012)

Am i right in understanding that i still need a working holiday visa to work while i study? Then i can apply for my study visa when i get accepted onto a course?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

claire86 said:


> Am i right in understanding that i still need a working holiday visa to work while i study? Then i can apply for my study visa when i get accepted onto a course?


A study visa and a WHV are entirely separate. You do not need the latter in order to study.


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

I know very little on this but i think you get pure study visas and study visas that allow you to work while you study. You can add the work element later if you need to.


----------



## claire86 (Nov 8, 2012)

I understand the study visas and working holiday visas are totaly seperate. My problem is the working holiday visas come out in december sometime, they only release around 5,000 so i need to apply for one asap in december otherwise i cant stay in Canada. Because i havnt been accepted into a university yet i cant apply for the study visa straight away. However from what i can see on the International Experience Canada website I need a working holiday visa to work while i study. So I need both the working holiday visa and the study visa. Is this correct? Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

I guess you'll have to apply for a whv in that case, then apply for a study permit and then off-campus work permit here Work off campus. You'll need to confirm the course your looking at is listed here List of Participating Institutions.

I'm sure if you speak to the college/university they will be able to help you most as they will be very familiar with the process for international students.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It is my understanding that when on a study permit one cannot work for at least six months after your education programme begins. I believe one must liaise with the UNI to get permission to work.


----------



## firstchoice (May 30, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> It is my understanding that when on a study permit one cannot work for at least six months after your education programme begins. I believe one must liaise with the UNI to get permission to work.


The procedure is to apply for a study permit if the duration of the course is more than 6 months - if it is shorter a study permit is not required, provided the student has valid status in Canada.

The initial application for a student permit can be made inside Canada if you are still on a work permit when you apply. Otherwise the student permit application must be made outisde Canada.

A work permit is not required if the student permit holder is working on campus, and otherwise an off-campus work permit can be applied for after 6 months if the educational institution participates in this program - correct. However, if the holder of the student permit has a WHV, they can work on it while studying, including in off-campus positions, even before 6 months is up. The reason for this is the student permit will contain a condition that the holder may not engage in off-campius employment *unless authorized*.


----------

